# sleeving pex



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Anyone find a need to sleeve pex coming out the wall to your anglestop....and find a product that works. I got a higher end remodel, and I hate drop ears and those copper bends-x-pex are prone to leak....so I want some polished tubing....or something.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

why do you need to sleeve it in the first place?


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

why not just cut the stub out the proper length so the stop goes right against the escucheon? Then there's nothing to sleeve.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

The lady bought fancy angle stops..compression ...so I put a 1/2" male copper by pex adapter in to use it and the pex and ring show....as tight as I can go and get the crimper on is 2" still exposed...


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Why not transition to copper a few feet up in the wall, and stub out with copper.?

Better yet, do the whole job in copper


----------



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)

Watts sells a pex sleeve.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

http://www.pexsupply.com/Wirsbo-Upo...OD-4273000-p?gclid=CMiHhsKGj7YCFQrNnAodgiYANQ


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

I believe lyncar makes a product for toilet supply lines, that I think might work for that scenario. If my computer was working I'd try to paste a link, but can't do it from my phone.


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

Not lyncar, brasscraft. See pic.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Why not transition to copper a few feet up in the wall, and stub out with copper.?
> 
> Better yet, do the whole job in copper


After the fact issue.......this is Florida, what is copper



Thank you gentleman...


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

JoshJ said:


> Not lyncar, brasscraft. See pic.


My friends tell me the real plumbers use chrome spray paint:thumbsup:


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Fast fry said:


> My friends tell me the real plumbers use chrome spray paint:thumbsup:


 You need to choose your friends more carefully


----------



## pdxplumber (Nov 21, 2009)

I saw a new house recently where they stubbed out with pex at a ped lav and wrapped the exposed pex with duct tape to try and make it look like chrome.
$500,000 house with duct tape.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

Leave the pex inside the walls and stub out with copper...cut the copper correctly and the angle stop backs to the escussion...is how I do it because I think exposed pex looks unprofessional.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

damnplumber said:


> Leave the pex inside the walls and stub out with copper...cut the copper correctly and the angle stop backs to the escussion...is how I do it because I think exposed pex looks unprofessional.


 Agreed....the copper bends however are not trustworthy IMO....only a brass crimp connection....Im sure someone must make them also......I didnt know this was going to be a change....


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

we use pex on some jobs and what we do is put stiffner in pex and just use a regular comp. stop. no prblems


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Haven't had a challenge with the Uponor copper transition bends. 

Do you grease the threads of your compression angle stops?


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

I've been using the pex copper stub outs since the 90's with 0 problems. Solder a R19 on & good to go. No way would I ever stub pex out of a wall, looks like circus pipe.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I stub out uponor clear pex almost always. I use a white plastic escutcheon and a pex angle stop. Blends right in with the normally white walls and baseboards. Copper is usually what I avoid, as it is short lived here in Fl. Use straight lengths. I don't do little cheap homes either, and I talk to the GC or HO about what they want and expect to see so there aren't surprises.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

gitnerdun said:


> I stub out uponor clear pex almost always. I use a white plastic escutcheon and a pex angle stop. Blends right in with the normally white walls and baseboards. Copper is usually what I avoid, as it is short lived here in Fl. Use straight lengths. I don't do little cheap homes either, and I talk to the GC or HO about what they want and expect to see so there aren't surprises.


The gc we do 90% of our new Constrution for hates copper loves that we are 100% pex the white escutcheons are great but can't get them from our wholesalers here they say most people use metal ones on their so have to special order all the white plastic ones but using clear pex makes it look great do you use straight lengths of pex or do u buy rolls?


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

mssp said:


> we use pex on some jobs and what we do is put stiffner in pex and just use a regular comp. stop. no prblems


 That suprises me...we tried a while back with every insert and a brass ferrule and delrin and every thing on pex could be pulled off.....I dont trust that.
I had problems on the copper bends the crimp area was a little malleable and occaissional leaky joints. If the bend had a sweat pex adapter I would be fine with that.

I dont like the idea of soldering a stop on a line where pex is 6" away...even if the joint is done quickly, the next guy might get a bad experience.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

wyplumber said:


> The gc we do 90% of our new Constrution for hates copper loves that we are 100% pex the white escutcheons are great but can't get them from our wholesalers here they say most people use metal ones on their so have to special order all the white plastic ones but using clear pex makes it look great do you use straight lengths of pex or do u buy rolls?


I stub out with the straight lengths. Sioux chief has the escutcheons.


----------

